# Where to buy copper 1/4" round alloy 182 for electrodes on spit welder?



## ome (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi guys,
just got a deal on a Joyal 1200wd bench spotwelder. 
It uses 1/4 inch copper for electrodes. 
It also has brushes. 
Any advice on where to buy some correct type of copper rod would be great. I tried Enco and they mention it but don't seem to sell it. 
Also,  is the end of each electrode ground to a point or a blunt point?


thanks,
Jon


----------



## Ed T (Dec 11, 2013)

McMaster.com sells it. It's around $26 for a 1' length. They also have longer lengths available.


----------



## davidh (Dec 12, 2013)

google "scs" or "southern copper"   they make what your looking for.................. great folks to deal with


----------

